# HDPE Sheets



## kwahlne (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone buy HDPE sheets?  If so, where do you get them?  I found a couple places online but how can I tell if these sheets are nice and smooth without any texture?

My stepfather is building me some BRAND NEW SOAP MOLDS!  I'm so excited but I don't know the first thing about HDPE.


----------



## Deda (Dec 30, 2009)

My Kelsie molds are HDPE.  They are super slick, no texture at all.  I have some HDPE mats that have a slight texture. I know you can buy it in sheets, but its a bear to cut, splinters like crazy.  He'll need a high speed saw with a very sharp diamond blade (according to the resident expert....)


----------



## donniej (Dec 30, 2009)

HDPE is high density polyethelyene.  It's easy to work with, reasonably inexpensive and withstands nearly any chemical.  It's used in lots of stuff, including milk bottles (look for recycle symbol #2)

McMaster Carr is probably a good place to start.  It's an industrial supplier but you don't need an account or anything.  There prices are great too.


----------

